# Triple Rainbow Route   Salida CO  8.24.14



## tomcat (Aug 26, 2014)

I know it's not the northeast but I finally got in a serious MT bike ride since I moved to CO.  If you are interested check it out at http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2014/08/mountain-biking-triple-rainbow-route.html 
Great riding with lots of singletrack, huge elevation gains, and scenery.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting, looks like fun. My Son moved to Boulder in April. I went out to visit him in late May. We got 2' of snow at A-basin, had a blast. Returning sometime this Winter, beautiful country. Beware brown recluse spiders!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 27, 2014)

Gorgeous photos.  Sounds like a great place to ride.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 28, 2014)

tomcat said:


> I know it's not the northeast but I finally got in a serious MT bike ride since I moved to CO.  If you are interested check it out at http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2014/08/mountain-biking-triple-rainbow-route.html
> Great riding with lots of singletrack, huge elevation gains, and scenery.



Excellent report! I am DYING to get out to Colorado to ride. It looks gorgeous and the singletrack looks stellar.


----------

